# Sauvegarder messages pour libérer espace iCloud



## ninikowal (4 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour à tous,

mon compte icloud déborde et je voudrais l'espace pris par mes messages, sans pour autant les libérer définitivement.
Savez-vous comment je peux conserver mes messages sur mon ordi, mais libérer l'espace sur icloud et mes appareils mobiles?

Merci à vous si vous avez trouvé la manip!


----------

